# Let me pick your brain



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

Well lets see who can tell me how to reset a GSW superflue HWT.

This guy had a flood from a major storm last night.... Got called out to see why the HWT would not start up.

The gas valve is locked out because the flammable vapour sensor got wet.

Got the wholesaler to open for me to get a new sensor and I replaced it.

I unplugged it and plugged it back in but this did not reset it.

I called tech support and they are closed till monday....

There is a special way to reset it but I cant remember what the process was. Not often that I ever had to reset one. 

I would like to get this thing up and running today or at worse by tommorrow.


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

I don't know anything about GSW water heaters specifically but I found this online.

http://www.gsw-wh.com/pdfs/71189-1G.pdf

Pages 26 & 27 have error codes and page 32 has some rudimentary trouble shooting charts. Hopefully this is some help.




Paul


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

Thanks

But I had the manual with me on job site and it was error code 15..

The sensor that got wet had 135 k ohms.... the new one was 17 k ohms.

replaced the sensor.

the gas valve is a white rogers.... I know there is some crazy way of resetting the valve itself in oder to get it out of lock out... the information is not published in the manual.... they do that so the home owner does not reset it himself and just leave the flammable stuff beside the HWT


----------



## Plumber Jim (Jun 19, 2008)

hmm. try this. unplug wait a minute plug it back in and change the temp from hot to vac. like 7 times. I think thats how you reset the rheem power vents i think it was a white rodgers valve.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

finally found the answer ... thanks for the help guys

1. Reconnect power to the water heater and tum the unit on. The FV error code will re-appear. Within 30 seconds... 

2. Press and hold left and right arrow keys on the control valve, at the same time, until the green light begins to blink. 

3. Press left and right temp adjustment keys in the following sequence: 
Left Right Left, Left 
Right Left Right, Right 

4. If the error code is reset, all the lights will come on. The valve is now reset. 

this is were I got the info http://backyardman.com/uploads/rheem_control.pdf


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

http://wiki.answers.com/Q/How_do_yo...ers_Intelli-Vent_controller_from_lockout_mode


*How to Reset the Intelli-Vent Gas Water Heater Controller
*
_If the water heater Flammable Vapor Sensor has detected some type of gas, cat litter, water-based paint, or even bad breath it can lock out the water heater controller and you will have no hot water. The lights on the controller will tell you if it's in lookout or you're screwed mode. Look for the Green (Warm/Vacation) light on the left and the Yellow (Very Hot) light on the right to be lit. This means the unit is in lock out mode. The water heater manual wants you to call a phone number but the folks on the other end can be real but heads.

Here are the steps to get the controller out of lockout mode without their assistance:

1. Make sure the power cord is plugged in.

2. There is a switch located on the top of the WH on the Black thing (the blower) - turn it off for 10 seconds.

3. Turn the switch back on, and within 10 seconds press and hold both temperature buttons until the Green (Warm/Vacation) lights starts to blink.

NOTE: Buttons are located on the controller-one marked "COOLER < " and the other marked "HOTTER >"

4. Release the < > buttons (Hotter and Colder).

5. Immediately press both < > buttons (Hotter and Colder) again. All the controller lights should come on and the blower (top of the WH) should run. You should hear the gas valve open and the burner ignite.

NOTE: If this doesn't work (or if the WH should off and locks out again) you need to check the resistance of the Flammable Vapor Sensor. It's located near the bottom of the WH. It has 2 Black wires going from the controller to it and has a diameter that is about the size of a dime.

Unplug the sensor and using an ohmmeter measure its resistance. It should be in the range of 20,000 to 50,000 ohms. If the sensor has been exposed to some form of gas the resistance will be higher-over 100,000 ohms. You can try to "air" the sensor out by taking it outside for a few hours. Re-measure the resistance-it should be lower. If it never gets lower (and remains over 100,000 ohms) it needs to be replaced. If the sensor has gotten wet it may also be bad. Once the sensor's resistance is in the 20 to 50k range plug it back in and try the reset procedure._


I'm assuming inteli-vent and inteli-flue are similar if not the same thing. Hopefully this gets you going in the right direction.





Paul


----------

